# schlagschatten einen verlauf zuweisen ILLUSTRATOR CS



## Brauni (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo

Kann man im Illustrator CS einem Schatten einen Verlauf zuweisen?
Ich habe nämlich einer Linie einen Verlauf und noch einen Schatten zugewiesen.
Jetzt passt natürlich nicht der Schatten mit dem tatsächlichen Farbfläche überein.

Ich hoffe es kann mir wer weiterhelfen.

mfg
brauni


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Also normalerweise setzt sich ja ein Schatten nicht aus verschiedenen Farben zusammen
und somit wäre es wohl eher sinnlos, den gewünschten Schatten so zu bearbeiten.
Aber wenn Du das unbedingt möchtest, könntest Du ja auch die Ebene mit dem Verlauf
duplizieren und diesem dann die gewünschten Schatteneigenschaften (versetzt & nach 
außen hin auslaufend) zuweisen. So wirst Du auf jeden Fall auch den Effekt erzielen.


----------

